# Liquid T3/keto/clen



## Hitmann (Sep 20, 2010)

taken orally, measured with Pin 

Best if mixed with anything?  

Time of day?


----------



## 68 firebird (Sep 20, 2010)

Hitmann said:


> taken orally, measured with Pin
> 
> Best if mixed with anything?
> 
> Time of day?


 
Yes, orally.
Usually comes with 3cc syringe.  Easy enough to do the math for correct dosage.
Don't need to mix with anything if ordering from CEM.  Their stuff tastes decent.
I use the combo.  Take T3, Clen in am.  Keto at night (It can make you drowsy)
68


----------



## Hitmann (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks Bro - many thanks for the help.  Im going to post my entire cycle shortly.  12 weeks, T cyp + AI with clen/t3/keto.  Clomid for PCT.

any and all advice welcome.


----------

